# JT Custom Acrylics...still in business?



## Patwa

Hey,

Anyone know if JT is still in business? I had a friend contact him through his site for a quote, but no response after a couple weeks.

If he's shut down, can anyone recommend another custom acrylic shop? Need acrylic display cases made.

Need reasonable quotes, but top-notch workmanship.

tx

Zach


----------



## carl

Saline Solutions


----------



## Wiser

You may also want to try Colin at Reef Boutique. He's into acrylic building ...not sure about display cases though. 

Seems like you should google a sports memorabilia type guy for that kinda stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Jt*

I am sure he's still up and running ..always hard to get hold of him .. sometimes quick responses sometimes not...


----------



## twobytwo

I think you actually have to go to his shop. Or he's often at MAST meetings. I think he has a booth at the Brantford coral show coming up?


----------



## aquaticdiver1

Has anyone had success with contacting John? Ive tried phone and email.

Thanks


----------



## tom g

*Jt*

I guess that gives u an answer that u should prob look elsewhere ....john is very busy .. And from my few years here when he's busy he seems to not answer phones or emails ...
Jmho.....


----------



## mmatt

I've tried a few times with nothing.


----------



## M4rtin

Was about to contact him for custom size frag rack.
But I'm guessing he's too busy or might be too small of a job.


----------



## TBemba

I believe he will be a vendor at the Brantford Frag event this weekend. If hes there Ill talk to him and see whats up.


----------



## tom g

*Jt*

I understand he will be there.what would be the purpose 
He already goes KGB periodically ...shows up .. then dissapear ..to me I'm not trying to bash him but if he's like this when some one requests a quote how is he gonna be when he's doing a job for u...
I know there's jt fans and I may sound like a add but againJMHO


----------



## TBemba

tom g said:


> I understand he will be there.what would be the purpose
> He already goes KGB periodically ...shows up .. then dissapear ..to me I'm not trying to bash him but if he's like this when some one requests a quote how is he gonna be when he's doing a job for u...
> I know there's jt fans and I may sound like a add but againJMHO


I have no dog in this, i just thought I would mention where he should be. In case someone wanted to meet him.


----------



## tom g

*No dog*

Me as well.. I have been on the waiting end ...not necc from above ....but as someone who needs something done .. I personally find it a waste of my time to chase people when I need something ...


----------



## Patwa

thanks for the responses, everyone!

JT seems to be doing fine it seems then. Good for him.

Perhaps someone close to him should suggest he change his website's contact details to "GONE FISHING" or some other crap so people don't waste any more time chasing his ghost.


----------



## Patwa

Wiser said:


> You may also want to try Colin at Reef Boutique. He's into acrylic building ...not sure about display cases though.
> 
> Seems like you should google a sports memorabilia type guy for that kinda stuff.


Wasn't for me.....in any event, the sport memorabilia quotes were laughable, thats why I KNOW JT would have been better, cheaper, and equal or better build-quality.

...didn't realize Colin is still in business! wow


----------



## M4rtin

Gotta say JT is horrible when it comes to customer service, maybe he's good with his products but as far as customer service, it pretty much doesn't exist.

Not sure why he even showed up at Brantford expo, asked him for custom work on that day, he said he's taking time off to recoup after expo, and will get back to me.
Asked him a week after if he could at least give me pricing or when he could do it, again said he will get back to me.
Well another week is almost gone, and I have yet to hear from him.
Wanted to give business to someone local, but I guess that bit me in the ass and I lost 2 weeks waiting.


----------



## tom g

M4rtin said:


> Gotta say JT is horrible when it comes to customer service, maybe he's good with his products but as far as customer service, it pretty much doesn't exist.
> 
> Not sure why he even showed up at Brantford expo, asked him for custom work on that day, he said he's taking time off to recoup after expo, and will get back to me.
> Asked him a week after if he could at least give me pricing or when he could do it, again said he will get back to me.
> Well another week is almost gone, and I have yet to hear from him.
> Wanted to give business to someone local, but I guess that bit me in the ass and I lost 2 weeks waiting.


plus+++++^^^^^^on this.......


----------



## Jusgiviner

I emailed them twice for a custom sump and never even got an email reply. Sounds like he doesn't need the business too bad


----------



## n1ng

Too bad was hoping to get a mesh top. Anyone recently manage to get an order through?


----------

